# 5 month old GSD weighs 80 lbs



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2018)

Does anyone else have experience with huge GSD's? We have a fit (according to the vet also) 5 month old GSD male who is already 80 lbs. His parents were in the 90's so we weren't expecting him to get this large. His body looks like a normal 5 month old puppy proportionally, he is just massive. Wondering if anyone else has had a dog like this and how big did they get? He has been on large breed puppy food the whole time and given the right amount for his size.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Can you post a couple of pictures? 80lbs for a 5 month old dog seems very large. You can not always go by what a vet says about a dog being fit. Vets rarely see truly fit GSD's. I would switch him to adult food and get him off the puppy food. 

If we can see some photos from above your dog and several from the side to get an idea if he is really fit, just large or overweight. 80 lbs for a 5 month old puppy seems very large and I think your dog may be overweight. GSD's really need to be kept thin for optimal health and longevity. 

Please post some pics, and best of luck with your puppy.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Any chance of posting a pic? My boy was approx 80 ish around 7-9 months but I was over feeding him and he was over weight. His sire was approx 100lbs but he was more large and heavey boned rather than over weight. I don't know what his dams weight was. Best guess, 75 lbs.

At 6 yrs old now he is 92lbs last weight was a few weeks ago. 88lbs is a good weight for him. 

80 lbs at 5 months sounds heavy but it all depends on body structure. Imho if your pup is carrying a little extra weight, try to tone it down a bit. At 5 months I think a pup should be loosing the rolls Polly look and start growing into a nicely defined waist/groin tuck. 

Just offering info that I wish I had listened to when my boy was young.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2018)

Here are some pictures. Our other shepherd has been considered underweight/ideal his whole life and had his winter fluff right now. He is the black one in the background.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2018)

We can count his ribs by sight it is hard to show in a pic of a dark dog.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Slamdunc has great judgement on weight. As do others here. I was just offering my own experience and will leave it at that. Seeing a rib or two is a good thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry if I came off as defensive. I really appreciate the feedback. Just want to do what's best for my pup like all of us. ? looking forward to feedback on the pictures.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Hard to get a opinion from the side shot-but from the top view he doesn't look over weight IMO. He really does look Large (frame wise) for 5 months though. I base a lot on sire & dam size/weight--but that's not always 100% accurate. I have one now who was (in his younger days) approx. 11 lbs heavier than his sire and he was/is not overweight. As others have said you're much much better keeping these dogs leaner because of inherent bone and joint issues.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful dogs! 

If he were mine, I'd a take a few lbs off. I prefer very fit, lean, in shape dogs. I'm not saying yours aren't, just saying what I prefer. It is hard to really tell by those pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you all. Tried to get a better shot. He will be 5 months in 4 days. We were just trying to get an idea of what we may be in for down the road with our sweet boy, mostly out of curiosity. Thanks again!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is a big boy for 5 months. If he were mine I would take a few pounds off, especially because he is big. He is not fat, but he is overweight.


----------

